# Authorship tip of the week



## Joe Lucier (Jan 28, 2014)

So after many ,many weeks after setting up authorship on my blog  

Ok let me stop for a second and play catch up for the technically challenged.


Authorship - Is a way to show a little thumbnail of your mug in Google search results . This give you credit for material from your web blog that links to your google plus profile. 

So...... using wordpress for my site installed Yoast SEO plugin nothing but excellent things to say . There however is a conflict with the default settings for the authorship and what Google wants to show. 

Basically make sure your author tag is only set up for your blog page and make sure it does not follow your other pages and your good.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Yours does not seem to be working, but what do I know, I'm technically challenged....


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

RCP said:


> Yours does not seem to be working, but what do I know, I'm technically challenged....


 
if that's true, I hate to think what I am


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

RCP said:


> Yours does not seem to be working, but what do I know, I'm technically challenged....


 that's funny right their:brows:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

RCP said:


> Yours does not seem to be working, but what do I know, I'm technically challenged....


Yeah Chris, it doesn't seem like authorship would be working for Joe by looking at the structured data tool for his website. :no:

Google "renovation company in windsor". :blink:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Joe,Joe,Joe...Don't try to come across as so knowledgeable. Try a little more humility. I know we are only a bunch of painters but believe it or not many of us know a thing or two about life on the internet thingy


----------

